# Printer Problem

## gmcle454

I'm trying to get an HP Deskjet 1120c working. Linuxprinting.org says that the printer works "perfectly" under linux with the ppd supplied by HP. For some reason, I can't get any output. The CUPS web interface says that the printer has completed the jobs I sent it. What am I missing?

----------

## JonnyRo

Have you tried using the gimp-print driver for your printer?

----------

## gmcle454

i've emerged gimp-print, but used the recomended driver rather than one brom gimp-print.

----------

## JonnyRo

It couldnt hurt to also try the gimp print driver.  Is this printer USB or regular printer port?

----------

## gmcle454

not usb, i'll give the gimp-print driver a go

----------

## JonnyRo

Can you post the dmesg output that shows up when your printer is detected as a standard bidirectional printer?  Just want to look at it for reference.

----------

## gmcle454

Not much luck with gimp-print driver

Here is the dmesg output:

```
Workstation-1 root # dmesg

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22)

SCSI subsystem initialized

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] enabled at IRQ 4

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAPU] enabled at IRQ 4

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFIR] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xf8808000, size 16384k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:c230

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cc275, set palette = c00cc2fa

vesafb: pmi: ports = b4c3 b503 ba03 c003 c103 c403 c503 c603 c703 c803 c903 cc03 ce03 cf03 d003 d103 d203 d303 d403 d503 da03 ff03

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=8192

vesafb: directcolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

udf: registering filesystem

Supermount version 2.0.4 for kernel 2.6

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (32 C)

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... silentjpeg size 21768 bytes, found (1024x768, 20089 bytes, v3).

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 122x40

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected NVIDIA nForce2 chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 816M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xd8000000

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

Using anticipatory io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

nbd: registered device at major 43

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.25.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01462:570c bound to 0000:00:04.0

Universal TUN/TAP device driver 1.5 (C)1999-2002 Maxim Krasnyansky

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

saa7130/34: v4l2 driver version 0.2.9 loaded

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE2: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:09.0

NFORCE2: chipset revision 162

NFORCE2: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE2: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

NFORCE2: 0000:00:09.0 (rev a2) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: IC35L060AVVA07-0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: WDC WD1200JB-00CRA1, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: DV-516D 0106, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: 16X52X24X52COMBO, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 120103200 sectors (61492 MB) w/1863KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

hdb: max request size: 128KiB

hdb: 234441648 sectors (120034 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1

hdc: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 256kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 52X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW CD-MRW drive, 2048kB Cache

libata version 1.02 loaded.

ohci1394: $Rev: 1172 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[5]  MMIO=[e0084000-e00847ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.2 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: irq 4, pci mem f9850000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2003-Dec-29

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 10, pci mem f9852000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (#2)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 11, pci mem f9854000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

pwc Philips PCA645/646 + PCVC675/680/690 + PCVC730/740/750 webcam module version 8.12 loaded.

pwc Also supports the Askey VC010, various Logitech QuickCams, Samsung MPC-C10 and MPC-C30,

pwc the Creative WebCam 5, SOTEC Afina Eye and Visionite VCS-UC300 and VCS-UM100.

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver Philips webcam

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbserial

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial Driver core v2.0

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for Handspring Visor / Palm OS

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for Sony Clie 3.5drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver visor

drivers/usb/serial/visor.c: USB HandSpring Visor / Palm OS driver v2.1

i2c_adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x5000

i2c_adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x5040

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

RAMDISK: Couldn't find valid RAM disk image starting at 0.

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

usb 2-3: new full speed USB device using address 2

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x043D pid 0x006D

ohci1394: fw-host0: SelfID received outside of bus reset sequence

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0010dc000042041c]

Reiserfs journal params: device hda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hda3) for (hda3)

reiserfs: replayed 6 transactions in 0 seconds

Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 144k freed

Adding 1959920k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

Removing [1421710 1438758 0x0 SD]..done

Removing [1262640 1418774 0x0 SD]..done

Removing [152 1262640 0x0 SD]..done

Removing [1262566 1262597 0x0 SD]..done

Removing [152 1262566 0x0 SD]..done

Removing [1167771 1239901 0x0 SD]..done

There were 6 uncompleted unlinks/truncates. Completed

nvidia: no version magic, tainting kernel.

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

0: nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 nvidia.o Kernel Module  1.0-4496  Wed Jul 16 19:03:09 PDT 2003

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on hdb1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49402 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 47425

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1024x768, 7729 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 0 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1024x768, 7729 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 1 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1024x768, 7729 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 2 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1024x768, 7729 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 3 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1024x768, 7729 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 4 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1024x768, 7729 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 5 changed to on

Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at mm/slab.c:1931

in_atomic():1, irqs_disabled():0

Call Trace:

 [<c011b4db>] __might_sleep+0xab/0xd0

 [<c013c0ac>] kmem_cache_alloc+0x6c/0x70

 [<c014abf4>] __get_vm_area+0x24/0x100

 [<c014ad02>] get_vm_area+0x32/0x40

 [<c01187ec>] __ioremap+0xbc/0x110

 [<c01387fd>] buffered_rmqueue+0xed/0x1c0

 [<c011886b>] ioremap_nocache+0x2b/0xb0

 [<f9ddf45b>] os_map_kernel_space+0x68/0x6c [nvidia]

 [<f9df1a57>] __nvsym00568+0x1f/0x2c [nvidia]

 [<f9df3b76>] __nvsym00775+0x6e/0xe0 [nvidia]

 [<f9df3c06>] __nvsym00781+0x1e/0x190 [nvidia]

 [<c015a003>] cdev_get+0x53/0xb0

 [<f9df568c>] rm_init_adapter+0xc/0x10 [nvidia]

 [<f9ddbed7>] nv_kern_open+0xf3/0x228 [nvidia]

 [<c0159ed0>] exact_match+0x0/0x10

 [<f9ddbde4>] nv_kern_open+0x0/0x228 [nvidia]

 [<c0159cd6>] chrdev_open+0xe6/0x210

 [<c014f952>] dentry_open+0x142/0x210

 [<c014f802>] filp_open+0x62/0x70

 [<c014fc9b>] sys_open+0x5b/0x90

 [<c010941b>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

 

Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at mm/slab.c:1931

in_atomic():1, irqs_disabled():0

Call Trace:

 [<c011b4db>] __might_sleep+0xab/0xd0

 [<c013c0ac>] kmem_cache_alloc+0x6c/0x70

 [<c014abf4>] __get_vm_area+0x24/0x100

 [<c014ad02>] get_vm_area+0x32/0x40

 [<c01187ec>] __ioremap+0xbc/0x110

 [<c01387fd>] buffered_rmqueue+0xed/0x1c0

 [<c011886b>] ioremap_nocache+0x2b/0xb0

 [<f9ddf45b>] os_map_kernel_space+0x68/0x6c [nvidia]

 [<f9df1a57>] __nvsym00568+0x1f/0x2c [nvidia]

 [<f9df3b76>] __nvsym00775+0x6e/0xe0 [nvidia]

 [<f9df3c06>] __nvsym00781+0x1e/0x190 [nvidia]

 [<f9df568c>] rm_init_adapter+0xc/0x10 [nvidia]

 [<f9ddbed7>] nv_kern_open+0xf3/0x228 [nvidia]

 [<f9ddbde4>] nv_kern_open+0x0/0x228 [nvidia]

 [<c0159cd6>] chrdev_open+0xe6/0x210

 [<c014f952>] dentry_open+0x142/0x210

 [<c014f802>] filp_open+0x62/0x70

 [<c014fc9b>] sys_open+0x5b/0x90

 [<c010941b>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

 

Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at mm/slab.c:1931

in_atomic():1, irqs_disabled():0

Call Trace:

 [<c011b4db>] __might_sleep+0xab/0xd0

 [<c013c1a6>] __kmalloc+0x96/0xa0

 [<f9ddebf1>] os_alloc_mem+0x5c/0x87 [nvidia]

 [<f9df1b74>] __nvsym00083+0x10/0x24 [nvidia]

 [<f9e9a34f>] __nvsym03944+0x1af/0x2c0 [nvidia]

 [<f9f01bbd>] __nvsym00780+0x11d/0x224 [nvidia]

 [<f9df37bc>] __nvsym00773+0x1c/0x5c [nvidia]

 [<f9df3d03>] __nvsym00781+0x11b/0x190 [nvidia]

 [<f9df568c>] rm_init_adapter+0xc/0x10 [nvidia]

 [<f9ddbed7>] nv_kern_open+0xf3/0x228 [nvidia]

 [<f9ddbde4>] nv_kern_open+0x0/0x228 [nvidia]

 [<c0159cd6>] chrdev_open+0xe6/0x210

 [<c014f952>] dentry_open+0x142/0x210

 [<c014f802>] filp_open+0x62/0x70

 [<c014fc9b>] sys_open+0x5b/0x90

 [<c010941b>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

 

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:03:00.0 into 4x mode

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!

cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!

Unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address 00004000

 printing eip:

c0146c46

*pde = 00000000

Oops: 0000 [#1]

PREEMPT

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<c0146c46>]    Tainted: PF

EFLAGS: 00010206   (2.6.5-gentoo-r1)

EIP is at page_referenced+0x46/0xa0

eax: 20001001   ebx: 00004000   ecx: c12706e0   edx: c14fdde0

esi: 00000001   edi: 00000000   ebp: c14fddc8   esp: f7d65d50

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process kswapd0 (pid: 8, threadinfo=f7d64000 task=f7d7abc0)

Stack: c01342e4 f7d65e2c c14fddc8 00000001 f7d64000 c013e536 c1690028 000000d0

       0000000b c041d5d8 00000014 00000000 f7ff02dc f7d65d84 f7d65d84 00000282

       f7d65e0c 0001efd5 c041d5f0 c041d5e8 c041d5e8 00000000 00000000 00000004

Call Trace:

 [<c01342e4>] __remove_from_page_cache+0x24/0x70

 [<c013e536>] shrink_list+0xc6/0x520

 [<c013eaf9>] shrink_cache+0x169/0x380

 [<c013f3a6>] shrink_zone+0xb6/0xc0

 [<c013f721>] balance_pgdat+0x191/0x1f0

 [<c013f897>] kswapd+0x117/0x130

 [<c011b920>] autoremove_wake_function+0x0/0x50

 [<c01092f2>] ret_from_fork+0x6/0x14

 [<c011b920>] autoremove_wake_function+0x0/0x50

 [<c013f780>] kswapd+0x0/0x130

 [<c0107291>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0x14

 

Code: 8b 03 89 c1 83 e1 0f 83 f9 0e 77 1b 8b 44 8b 04 0f ba 30 05

 <6>note: kswapd0[8] exited with preempt_count 1

Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at mm/page_alloc.c:557

in_atomic():1, irqs_disabled():0

Call Trace:

 [<c011b4db>] __might_sleep+0xab/0xd0

 [<c0138c13>] __alloc_pages+0x343/0x350

 [<c0117b28>] pte_alloc_one+0x18/0x50

 [<c0140970>] pte_alloc_map+0x40/0xc0

 [<c01419f7>] remap_page_range+0xc7/0x1e0

 [<f9ddc442>] nv_kern_mmap+0x307/0x357 [nvidia]

 [<c01445d0>] get_unmapped_area+0x90/0x140

 [<c01441b2>] do_mmap_pgoff+0x322/0x6b0

 [<c010f56e>] sys_mmap2+0x9e/0xe0

 [<c010941b>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

 

usb 2-3: USB disconnect, address 2

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: removed

usb 2-3: new full speed USB device using address 3

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 3 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x043D pid 0x006D

Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at mm/page_alloc.c:557

in_atomic():1, irqs_disabled():0

Call Trace:

 [<c011b4db>] __might_sleep+0xab/0xd0

 [<c0138c13>] __alloc_pages+0x343/0x350

 [<c0117b28>] pte_alloc_one+0x18/0x50

 [<c0140970>] pte_alloc_map+0x40/0xc0

 [<c01419f7>] remap_page_range+0xc7/0x1e0

 [<f9dde719>] KernMapAGPPages+0x48/0x87 [nvidia]

 [<f9ddc326>] nv_kern_mmap+0x1eb/0x357 [nvidia]

 [<c01445d0>] get_unmapped_area+0x90/0x140

 [<c01441b2>] do_mmap_pgoff+0x322/0x6b0

 [<c010f56e>] sys_mmap2+0x9e/0xe0

 [<c010941b>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

```

----------

## gmcle454

The printer dosent seem to be recognized at all. How do I fix that, and what device should I use? Right now the defalult of /dev/ttyS0?baud=115200 is being used.

----------

## oumpah-pah

I don't get something. At the bottom of your dmesg, there is an usb-printer detected. I thought yours wasn't usb ? Do you have two printers ?

If your printer is on parallel port, make sure you enabled parallel port support in your kernel.

----------

## gmcle454

I do have two printers. The USB printer is a Lexmark x125 that dosen't work well. I have to manually cancel each job after printing. 

 :Embarassed:  I forgot to enable parallel support in the kernel.

----------

## gmcle454

Looks like Parallel support is already enabled. What next?

```
 <*> Parallel port support                                   ? ?

  ? ?         <*>   PC-style hardware                                     ? ?

  ? ?         < >     Multi-IO cards (parallel and serial)                ? ?

  ? ?         [ ]     Use FIFO/DMA if available (EXPERIMENTAL)            ? ?

  ? ?         [ ]     SuperIO chipset support (EXPERIMENTAL)              ? ?

  ? ?         [ ] Support foreign hardware                                ? ?

  ? ?         [*] IEEE 1284 transfer modes  
```

----------

## oumpah-pah

Did you check your dmesg output to see if your printer is now detected ?

----------

## gmcle454

Parallel support has been enabled since the last time I compiled my kernel (3 months ago). Another look at dmesage, and still not there.

----------

